# Neuvation C50 - any reviews yet?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Searching thru the archived threads it was mentioned that there were a few people that had some Neuvation C50's. Any follow-up reviews on these?

I am thinking about ordering a set thru our team, but wanted to get some feedback first.
I was originally considering the C38's, but they were still out of my price range right now - a better option might be the C50's.

Thanks,
KMan
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine are at the shop right now getting glued to Conti Competitions, will do my first race weekend with them this saturday and sunday at West Point.

If you're getting the team deal as I did, the price is unbeatable. Out of the box the wheels are true, and they look amazing. I'll post pictures and a full review on monday for everyone. I know Allons-y has been racing his for a few weekends now, he can give you his incite when he finds this thread. I know he likes them alot.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

i did a breif review when i first rode them. 
i havent been on them really long enough to write a good reivew (had them for what, 3 weeks now.....?)
ive raced them twice now, 1 test ride, and 2 days where i was travelling to/from races and was too lazy to swap out pads so i did my training on them.

as levels said - look great, true out of the box. much quiet-er hub than previous nuevations ive ridden. i do like them alot. so far, they have held up fine (over some train tracks at about 28mph a few times racing 2 weeks ago, also some rough road), roll really well, and heck, they are 50mm wheels, they are aero. crosswinds in 15-20mph winds were not an issue for me, and im skinny guy (ask levels). mine came in 30g below claimed weight ( i think, not quite sure). i have no complaints of them so far, only good things to say. im not gonna claim they are "better" than 2k carbon tubs, because, well, they probably arent. but for what they cost, they are, imo, among the top 2-3 wheels you can buy for the $$

people see them and there eyes get big.....i had one leaned up against the car or on the ground near me while i was on the trainer warming up, and 3 seperate people asked if they could see the rear wheel. (why ruin good rubber?). 

sadly levels, i wont be joining you at army. got a dinner offer i cant turn down (me, 3 kids, professor, and a trustee of the school) sat. night. so your c50's will have to be all lonely.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

allons-y said:


> i did a breif review when i first rode them.
> i havent been on them really long enough to write a good reivew (had them for what, 3 weeks now.....?)
> ive raced them twice now, 1 test ride, and 2 days where i was travelling to/from races and was too lazy to swap out pads so i did my training on them.
> 
> ...



Mine were 1485g

and you suck, i got my Cat 4 upgrade approved so if i win this weekend I'm well on my way to Cat 3...i was looking forward to seeing how well you did in the uphill ITT


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

levels1069 said:


> Mine were 1485g
> 
> and you suck, i got my Cat 4 upgrade approved so if i win this weekend I'm well on my way to Cat 3...i was looking forward to seeing how well you did in the uphill ITT


the c50's were going to be used for sait uphill itt. last year i was gassed, rode with a front wheel that wouldnt do a full revolution on its own (3 broken spokes and hardcore brake rub) and i still was somewhere in the top half of d's. and that was when i first started riding (it was my 2nd ever race, maybe 3rd?) i think if i went (actually, there is a very very slim chance i still may) and things went well, i could have pulled top 5 in c's. meaning my time would have been good enough for top 10 in b's, and top 25 in a's. thats just a guess. i know 2 guys who are slightly faster climbers than i.....and based on how things went on boston, from our field, i dont think anyone could really destroy me in an uphill tt. id just need some luck and things to fall into place.....what do you think?

@ kman i have pic's i can email you if you want....nothing good (Sadly)....yet


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is some pictures of the C50's from this past weekend for those interested




















They are much stiffer than I expected. I'm not lightweight (175lbs) and I've come to be a sprinter, these do not flex anywhere. Granted these are my first set of tubulars so I don't have much of a comparison, but man they are awesome for the price and support that Neuvation offers. I took them up one substantial climb this weekend and they dont feel heavy at all. Above 22mph or so they hold speed SO SO well, something I was not expecting at all coming from box section rims.

I'm also not sure if it was my tires (Conti Competitions) or the new rims but the reason I will continue to run these wheels is the cornering. Through corners they track decisively and with speed, no death wobble I used to get from American Classics nor any of the mid-corner flex when you begin to accelerate. I only got in 30 miles with them, so further down the road I'll give a more detailed response...but for now, i love them


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

those look awesome on your bike.....


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

*sweet wheels*

Those wheels look really cool on that black frame!!


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

*picture and update*

i have now about 500 miles on mine. over the weekend i stuck my front wheel into a quick release. it let out a sound that I thought sounded like a busted spoke. a few of the guys near me said, that sounded like a spoke going. i was sort of nervous when i looked down and saw my wheels a bit out of true (not bad tho). this happend at about 30mph on the flats. i get off the bike after the race, and all spokes are intact. 

and here's a pic of them on my bike from the weekend.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

levels1069 said:


> Mine were 1485g
> 
> and you suck, i got my Cat 4 upgrade approved so if i win this weekend I'm well on my way to Cat 3...i was looking forward to seeing how well you did in the uphill ITT



those are heavy for carbon tubulars.

where is the weight? hubs? rims? nipples?

i'm upgrading to 3 after fitchburg. bwhahaha. i've made up my mind.


----------

